# One cold day at the Rusk co. TX depo museum



## jpfabricator (Feb 17, 2015)

I had a day off and visited a local museum. I thought some pictures of some century old equipment would be interesting. Thanks for looking.
View attachment 95821

This is a 110 hp stationary oil engin used to power a cotton gin. 
View attachment 95822

It was started with compressed air from this compressor.


It was used to power this cotton gin in Mt. Enterprise tx.

Jake Parker


----------



## bosephus (Feb 22, 2015)

darn , i get an error when i try to view the engine pics and i really do like the old engines .


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 22, 2015)

bosephus said:


> darn , i get an error when i try to view the engine pics and i really do like the old engines .



Same here, can the OP repost?

THX


----------



## TimP (Feb 23, 2015)

Same error on the first two pictures.

I've been to that museum, and it is amazing the amount of work they could pull out of one of those engines!

Tim


----------



## GA Gyro (Feb 23, 2015)

MeThinks the links in the post work with the old forum... but not the new software....

If I am ever back in Texas again and can get by that museum... would be fun to see!


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 1, 2015)

The next chance I get by there I will post more pictures. I will also show the fully restored saw mill that's powerd by a Caterpillar diesel. It is old enough to still have the 2 cylinder gas powered starter motor.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 1, 2015)

Where is that, Jake?

You need to get over to Kilgore and see the Oil Museum if you haven't. Lots of interesting stuff there. Allow a full afternoon if you want to not be rushed. And be sure to take in the movie.


----------



## GA Gyro (Mar 1, 2015)

Tony Wells said:


> Where is that, Jake?
> 
> You need to get over to Kilgore and see the Oil Museum if you haven't. Lots of interesting stuff there. Allow a full afternoon if you want to not be rushed. And be sure to take in the movie.



Absolutely!!!

I grew up in Houston... saw that museum about a decade or so ago when visiting Dad.  It is well worth the time to see, and yeah, give yourself at least half a day there.


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry Iv been so long to reply. We have been hammered at work. Tony its right around the corner from the hospital on High street.


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 20, 2015)

Good you are busy. Some folks aren't that wish to be. 

I think I know exactly where it is. Next time I'm over that way I'll check it out.


----------



## AR1911 (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been all over that area and was not aware of that museum, or the Kilgore museum.
Where is it?


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 21, 2015)

Here's a link to the Oil Museum. They have a map, but it's just on the south side of the Kilgore College campus, right on (Business) 259 (or S Broadway).

http://www.easttexasoilmuseum.com/

The other is off the track a little more, and I haven't gone over there yet to give exact directions, but it's in Henderson near the ETMC hospital.


----------

